# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Cty du lịch Đảo Ngọc Tourist lừa đảo

## langtubonphuong

Vừa rồi gia đình em có đặt tour Phú Quốc của cty du lịch Đảo Ngọc Tourist ở Phú Quốc. Vì liên hệ chỗ nào cũng hết vé máy bay nên đành phải đặt tour của Đảo Ngọc tourist với giá cắt cổ là 5.000.000 Đ/khách tiêu chuẩn 3 sao ở khách sạn Thăng Long Phú Quốc (gia đình em có 8 người). Họ nói là tour riêng nhưng khi đến Phú Quốc thì họ ghép gia đình em với những người khác và đi tour trên xe thì bị nhồi nhét chật ních đến khổ sở. Em nhắc lại cam kết của họ thì họ còn phát biểu những lời rất khó nghe như mấy bà bán cá ngoài chợ. Em đòi lại tiền thì họ nói không đi thì thôi! Tiền đã trả rồi thì không trả lại. 

Đến Phú Quốc em mới vỡ ra một điều nữa là khách sạn Thăng Long Phú Quốc là khách sạn 2 sao chứ không phải 3sao

----------


## thuty

Cty này ở đâu vậy bạn. Biết còn tránh

----------


## thuandlqt

Bạn lên mạng search google xem công ty đấy ở đâu là biết ngay ý mà  :Smile:

----------


## songoku

Vào đốt cái tiệm đó đi  :tongue:

----------


## yeucaobang

có muốn đặt bom nó không ? ghét nhất lũ lừa đảo

----------


## quanthunha

phải tẩy chay bọn lừa dão mới dc ..ghét nhất là như vậy.mất vui cả chuyến du lịch

----------


## jimmytravel10

chém nó , Công ty mình cũng làm du lịch nửa ,à lâu lâu cũng bị mấy công ty du lịch đối tác lừa gạt làm mang tiếng với khách hàng , 
Rùi có tình trạng khách hàng đi về quỵt tiền luôn không thanh toán  chán ghê

----------


## huong_laclongquan

Chặt chém khách quá, thế này lần sau đi Phú Quốc thì sang công ty em bác nhá, đảm bảo ko bao giờ sai dịch vụ cả

----------


## greencanal_20

Hazz .. Bác bên đó làm ăn thế mất hết uy tín của ngành du lịch mất thôi- một con sâu bỏ dầu nồi canh

----------


## midu

Mình thấy Du Lịch Việt Nam ngày càng mọc lên những công ty treo đầu dê, bán thịt chó. Lúc xem lịch trình thì đẹp lắm, mơ mộng lắm, nhưng khi đi trực tiếp mới thấy thất vọng tràn trề. Ảnh quảng cáo thì lúc nào cũng đẹp lung linh, đúng là không thể tin được

----------


## jimmytravel10

Thái Dương Tourism là tổng công ty đại lý dịch vụ vé xe du lịch đi Campuchia cho các hãng xe như : Sapaco , Sorya , Kumho , Khải Nam và RAKSMEY ANGKOR Express Bus & Tour quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 
Tổng đài đặt vé : 08. 62 74 64 27 hay 08. 66 84 64 27 Hotline : 09 3 277 9 703
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Phnom Penh
04:30am ; 05:30am ; 06:45am ; 07:00am ;07:0am ; 08:00am ;09:00am; 10:30am; 11: 30 am;12:00am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax 
Phnom Penh - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
04:30am ; 05:30am ; 06:45am ; 07:00am ;07:0am ; 08:00am ;09:00am; 10:30am; 11: 30 am;12:00am; 13:30pm ; 15:00pm ; Giá vé 230.000 vnd /1 khách ; Riêng 12:30 ( khuya ) Giá vé 270.000 vnd / pax 
Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Siem Reap - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách

Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Ho Chi Minh
06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am Giá vé 440.000 vnd /1 khách

**** Giao vé theo yêu cầu có tính phí nếu khu vực xa nội thành ******
Công Ty chúng tôi chuyên nhận dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Campuchia và cho thuê xe đi Campuchia 
268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13 , Q Tân Bình , HCM
Tổng đài đặt vé xe đi Campuchia : 08.62 93 64 55 // 08.62 93 64 56 // 08 66 84 64 27 // 08 62 74 64 27 // hotline : 093 277 9 703

----------

